
Y Combinator Startup News (2007) - pranjal9599
https://news.ycombinator.com/announcingnews.html
======
ddevault
It's interesting to see how HN has grown so far beyond these initial goals.
I'm sure it's still useful to YC for their purposes, but it's also an
important part of the internet in its own right. Despite growing massively in
scope, the moderators do a remarkably good job of running the site true to its
potential, rather than optimizing it to service the YC startup pipeline. No
doubt this makes it more useful for YC's purposes, too, but I imagine that the
cost/reward ratio is exponentially skewed against YC's favor (i.e. the bigger
this community becomes, it provides diminishing returns to YC but requires
ever more moderation effort to keep in order). The fact that we can be openly
critical of YC or YC-funded companies here, and our open criticisms circulated
throughout the community of people who might become YC founders or customers
of their companies, says a lot about the integrity of the moderation.

It's not perfect, but the mods strike a great balance and are receptive to
feedback. Anyway, thanks to dang, scb, et al for keeping this community a good
place to be.

------
BossingAround
I have zero desire to be a founder, but I think it's fascinating to talk to
founders, or more entrepreneurial people. That said, I think nowadays, I'd
estimate at least half of Hacker News is software engineers, or people in
position adjacent to SWEs (like QEs, tech support engineers, agile coaches,
managers of all the previous jobs, etc.).

I greatly appreciate the crowd here. While still wasteful at times, I feel
like hacker news is one of the least wasteful of my online reading habits.

Thank you, HN community.

------
reitzensteinm
That was the day I signed up. My first post was asking for Arc to be released!

We're only a handful of years away from the first person being accepted in to
YC that wasn't born yet. Time flies.

~~~
andygcook
Would be curious to know the youngest founder accepted into YC. I know John
Collison was about 17 (maybe 16.5) when founding Auctomatic in YCW07. Has
there been anyone younger?

------
nkotov
I'm so glad to have discovered HN when I did at 21. It motivated me enough to
work for two startups and also start my own now at 25. HN is in my top five
daily visited sites.

------
dang
Six months later:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)

